# Red Belly Piranha Care



## MissKitty (Jan 18, 2011)

My mom just got two red belly piranhas about a week ago, but now she's moving and can't take the fish with her. I took them but I don't know that much about piranha care. I have a 30 gallon tank for now...I will be getting a 55 in another month or so. I know the water has to be around 70 to 79 and the pH should be around 6.6.

I'm stuck when it comes to food. I went out and got some feed gold fish. Is that alright? I have frozen shrimp from some fish I use to have. Anything else I can feed them? Also, how often do I feed them?


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I kept piranha for about 3 years while I was in college, they are extremely hardy fish. Unfortunately for you, walking into fish you did not choose, pirahna should be kept in at least a group of 3 and preferably 5. When in a pair one tends to eventually kill the other. The water parameters you mentioned would be good, but don't worry if your PH is a little higher (7.0) as I said they are quite hardy. 

As far as feeding goes look for meaty, high protein foods and occasionally offer vegetables. I have heard of people getting piranha to eat pellets, but have never seen it. I fed my piranha mostly freeze dried krill and beef heart, but you can feed them almost any freeze dried or frozen food. I would not suggest feeding goldfish to piranha because they can introduce disease to your tank and they will make you fish fat and inactive. I fed goldfish for a long time and it was only after I moved away from goldfish that my piranha became fun to watch.


----------



## MissKitty (Jan 18, 2011)

lorax84 said:


> I kept piranha for about 3 years while I was in college, they are extremely hardy fish. Unfortunately for you, walking into fish you did not choose, pirahna should be kept in at least a group of 3 and preferably 5. When in a pair one tends to eventually kill the other. The water parameters you mentioned would be good, but don't worry if your PH is a little higher (7.0) as I said they are quite hardy.
> 
> As far as feeding goes look for meaty, high protein foods and occasionally offer vegetables. I have heard of people getting piranha to eat pellets, but have never seen it. I fed my piranha mostly freeze dried krill and beef heart, but you can feed them almost any freeze dried or frozen food. I would not suggest feeding goldfish to piranha because they can introduce disease to your tank and they will make you fish fat and inactive. I fed goldfish for a long time and it was only after I moved away from goldfish that my piranha became fun to watch.





Cool that's not bad. But how often do you feed them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I fed mine every 2 or 3 days. The important part is to remove any uneaten food once you fish have finished so the tank does not get gross.


----------

